# Good farriers in Aberdeen?



## Tayto (25 September 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a reputable farrier in Aberdeen. 

I am not too happy with the farrier I am currently using but am scared to change incase I end up with someone even worse!

If you dont want to name anyone publicly, feel free to PM me 

Thanks!


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 September 2013)

Jason Cunningham.


----------



## brucea (25 September 2013)

I'm hearing good things abut Murray - not sure of his surname (was told but my mind is like a sieve these days) 

George Skinner uses him - and I value George's opinion above many others.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (26 September 2013)

Ron Aitken is good


----------



## TequilaMist (26 September 2013)

Trouble is finding one that will take you on as most have more than eonough.
You can try Jason Sim, Ross Archibald,Billy Chapman or Fraser.There is one or two that def wouldn't use but know folk that do use them. 
I find there is always someone who will say 'oh he's a bad farrier' about them all tbh or he cuts too short/long/small.............................


----------



## EmmasMummy (29 September 2013)

Alex Sharman.  He is good.


----------



## Hkd1985 (10 April 2015)

I know this is a really old thread.. But just wondered if you are still short on good farriers in Aberdeen? 
My partner is a great farrier and we are looking to relocate somewhere that needs his services. He's very reliable, always books in for next appointment and is very passionate about what he does


----------



## strike18 (10 April 2015)

We never short of a good farrier up here! Especially reliable one that answers his phone


----------



## Hkd1985 (10 April 2015)

Thank you strike18 for your fast response. I will have a talk with him.. We have the opposite here. Farriers everywhere &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## spookypony (10 April 2015)

Seems like everyone is overwhelmed up here, farriers as well as trimmers. We have a collective of well-educated trimmers up here that maintain good relations with farriers and vets, but I think they are full-up with clients as well. I'm sure a reliable, modern, open-minded farrier could make a total killing in this area.


----------



## MagicMelon (11 April 2015)

Sam Thompson does a very good job and he's extremely reliable (unlike so many!) - never ever let me down. He comes up from down south regularly.


----------



## LR2904 (2 May 2015)

Graham Miller is great used him for 3 years now &#55357;&#56842; I would avoid Rob Tanner used him once and never again!!


----------



## maddielove (20 December 2020)

Bumping this old thread to see who folks would recommend to sort out/overhaul some feet not looking so great. Few names on here I don't recognize so not sure if they are still working in the area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spookypony (20 December 2020)

Odette Tetley of Barefoot Performance is taking on new clients just now. Obviously doesn't do shoes, but does a terrific job with dodgy feet, and super with the horses.


----------



## maddielove (21 December 2020)

Thanks spookypony, I've been following the barefoot performance Facebook page for a couple of months and saw her post the other day about taking on new clients. 

Got a big defect in the hoof from an injury a couple of months ago (thread in vet with pics of said foot) and worried about going down the barefoot route because of this. Her work though from what I've seen on her page is exactly what we are needing though so may message her to see if she thinks it might be a candidate for barefoot.


----------



## spookypony (21 December 2020)

Sounds like a good idea, maddielove! She'll be honest with you and tell you if she thinks she can help, and how!


----------



## mossycup (25 December 2020)

Jason Sim or Sam Lyon


----------

